# Mini Halloween Herf



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So Saturday morning got my Drac cigars, then went to the Texas Renaissance Festival and spent most of the day there (got my sister in law's boy friend to smoke his first cigar with me). After the festival we headed to a wine bar to smoke and drink with a couple other friends.

The wine bar is not far from home, they had a pumpkin carving contest and a costume contest along with some spooky wines for $3 a glass (they poured about a glass and half). Was drinking some red wine named Evil, was pretty good. Had a little spice that went good with the cigars.

The cigar with the long ash is a RP Patel Bros Robusto that as you can see burned great, pretty tasty treat.

Me and the wife (Tiffany) at Ren Fest









Sam (Cypress) and his wife Martha









Sam and Martha along with my Sister in law Van and her BF Max









Tiffany and Martha









Me and the Patel Bros (Sam in back ground)


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like a great day and a great smoke. Short sleeve weather is disappearing in this part of the country.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

looked like a fun time!


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMG! Look at the ash on that bad boy...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

carguy13 said:


> OMG! Look at the ash on that bad boy...


Is there a reason the newest members find the oldest posts? :ask:

Welcome to the pond!!! :wave:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Is there a reason the newest members find the oldest posts? :ask:
> 
> Welcome to the pond!!! :wave:


Not the only one who noticed that then... lol


----------

